# Looking For Retirees Who Took The Plunge.



## Hanfonius (May 10, 2008)

Hello to you out there;
Somewhere out there, we hope, there is a couple of retired people who said 'Enough is enough', and moved from the UK to spend their autumn years in Canada. This is exactly what my wife and I would like to do, but we feel it would be nice to talk with somebody who has trail-blazed this route before us. What were your difficulties, what went right and what went wrong? What would you do differently if you had to start off all over again? Are you happy with doing it in the first place?

Would you be willing to spend a couple of hours corresponding with us, please? 

We would dearly love to hear from you. 
Many thanks; Judith and Tony


----------

